# What are best sites for partial week/last minute getaways?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jun 1, 2006)

We have a couple of vacations upcoming---with no plans except for a day or two here or there.

In late July, I guess we'd like to go somewhere for 2-5 days, probably Northeast US, (or perhaps Canada.)  We will be driving, so don't need a car or flight.  So, my main concern obviously is lodging---or hotel package deals.  We are golfers---so if anyone has knowledge of golf packages---all the better!!

Over the years, I have received some e-mails about "last-minute travel deals"; they have never been so attractive that I have decided to ask for a few days off and pack my bags and go.

Surely though, there must be sites that offer deals shortly before the rapidly approaching dates.

So, can anyone suggest some sites and strategies that I should use in mid-July for a surprise Northeast getaway for the wife??

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Kay H (Jun 1, 2006)

Killington Grand in Vermont has a golf course and if they don't have trades available, they surely have some rental packages.  There are also other resorts on the mountain road that are easy access to the golf course.802-422-5001.  Lots of nice sites close by.  Give it a try.


----------



## Jennie (Jun 4, 2006)

Check regularly the TUG Last Minute Rental bulletin board, www.SkyAuction.com Site59.com, and Expedia.com.

Also, there are many nice Fairfield properties in the Northeast. Some TUGgers own a large number of points and can reserve a minimum of 2 nights at a good price. One TUG member that many of us have rented from is Allen Johnston at condomiracleman@enterprise-group.net


----------



## nicklinneh (Jun 4, 2006)

Pat-
Surely you already know about this place, being from Maine. Vacationland in Island Falls, ME. Certainly not a plush resort, but it does have an indoor pool and right next door- a golf course! No A/C and quite remote, but only about an hour away from Baxter SP. They had a good kids program and the nearby lake is interesting to take a tour to.  ---Ken


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.  Yes, I know of Vacationland Estates, as I stayed there for a couple of nights years ago.

I checked the other sites suggested, but those seem to be mostly for 7 nights.

I'll keep searching, but if someone knows of good 2-4 night stays/packages involoving hotels or timeshares, with golf as a main activity---I'll go to Vermont, upstate NY, Rhode Island, Canada......

FORE!!!!

Pat


----------



## cluemeister (Jun 4, 2006)

What about the newer development Crotched Mountain Resort in Francestown, NH? Its onsite golf course is a Donald Ross design, and it used to be called Tory Pines.  

It's a Shell Vacation property, I think.  Here's the website:

http://www.crotchedmountain.net/


----------



## tbinghi (Jul 21, 2007)

*toni*

You can try www.ebay.com.

Good luck


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 21, 2007)

Pat,

Check out a site I learned from another Tugger - www.pickpackgo.com



Richard

P.S. Here's another site  http://www.jaypeakgolfing.com/


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 21, 2007)

Just about all the commercial sites and most of the Airlines have weekend deals but all of them seem to come from www.site59.com, now www.lastminute.com. Unfortunately, you have to get a package of Airline, car or hotel (any two in any combo).

If you check there, you will see just about all possible weekend get aways from any location. You might check and see if the price is worth not driving yourself.

Cheers


----------



## readyalready (Jul 22, 2007)

I've used Last Call for last minute weeks that I've only used for 3 nights and still come out ahead.  We were really wasteful and exchanged for a week on Sanibel and only used 3 nights two weeks ago, it hurt to leave but we're glad we did it.  I wouldn't discount exchange companies...


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.steelehillresorts.com/amenities.shtml  New Hampshire
RCI resort codes 8859-8856-9 hole executive golf

The Balsams-Golf free pkg-http://luxuryresorttravel.suite101.com/blog.cfm/golf_free_package_at_the_balsams

http://www.golfme.com/stay.html Samoset Resort-Poland Springs and more-nice resorts and the pkgs seem reasonable

www.neteetimes.com

Foxwoods CT-Stay & Play Pkg http://www.foxwoods.com//OurWonders/Golf/LakeofIsles/StayandPlay/StayPlay.aspx

http://www.4-vermont.com/vermontgolfcourses.html


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Jul 23, 2007)

A friend wanted to get a timeshare exchange a few weeks ago and was told by RCI they had nothing available at the resort he wanted for exchange. But, they had a few nights available he could rent at the same resort. 

If you are interested in areas where RCI points resorts are you might check with them for nightly rentals.


----------

